# Can you guys identify this Instrument?



## Victor Lima

So I got this as a present from my grandpa and I have no idea how it's called, since I've never been in a band before. Can you guys help me out?



http://imgur.com/lOYO9F1


----------



## Art Rock

It would help if you could show a complete image instead of a close-up - could it be a marching French horn?

https://www.jpmusicalinstruments.com/prod/john-packer-jp2052-marching-french-horn


----------



## Victor Lima

The two pictures on the bottom show the full instrument, you can scroll down a bit.
Hmm doesn't look like the french horn.


----------



## Haydn70

Looks like a bugle of some sort.


----------



## Heck148

Victor Lima said:


> So I got this as a present from my grandpa and I have no idea how it's called, since I've never been in a band before. Can you guys help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lOYO9F1


It appears to be some sort of bugle...I don't see any valves....drum/bugle corps feature all different sizes/pitches of bugles.


----------



## pianozach

Heck148 said:


> It appears to be some sort of bugle...I don't see any valves....drum/bugle corps feature all different sizes/pitches of bugles.


No valves, but does it have a slide? Perhaps it's a soprano trombone?


----------



## david johnson

My guess is a tenor voice bugle. The mouthpiece is t-bone size. Check on the Trumpet Herald site.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

I'm thinking Bugle too. There's a label on the bell. Seeing that might be helpful.


----------



## Seagull

Some sort of tuneable bugle.


----------



## rayH

This is a trumpet.
Trumpets have cylindrical bore with a flared bell. They can have piston, rotary or no valves. Valveless trumpets are often associated with a straight design (fanfare and baroque instruments), but may be folded, especially for marching and horseback. The latter are also called calvary trumpets.

The notable characteristic of horns (which includes bugles and cornets) is their conical bore. The only cylindrical portions being to accommodate the mouthpiece and any tuning sides or valves.

(are there no brass players on this forum?)


----------



## MarChant

rayH said:


> This is a trumpet.
> Trumpets have cylindrical bore with a flared bell. They can have piston, rotary or no valves. Valveless trumpets are often associated with a straight design (fanfare and baroque instruments), but may be folded, especially for marching and horseback. The latter are also called calvary trumpets.
> 
> The notable characteristic of horns (which includes bugles and cornets) is their conical bore. The only cylindrical portions being to accommodate the mouthpiece and any tuning sides or valves.
> 
> (are there no brass players on this forum?)


Brass player here (new on the forum)...

As you said, trumpets are cylindrical, whereas horns (including bugles and cornets) are conical. Looking at the pictures, I seem to notice the tubing starts expanding already before the first bend, or certainly shortly after, making it conical; therefore it would be a Bugle.


----------



## rayH

@MarChant,

Having just looked at the instruments for sale at scoutbugle.com and looked at tapsbugler.com, I am now of the mind that the instrument is what is known in the US as a bugle (aka a field trumper). Apparently US scout trumpets are in the key of G and have a tuning slide to switch to F.

As a boy I played a valvless Bb trumpet in a scout band in England (and also a straight Eb “fanfare” trumpet). It looked similar to the US scout bfugles. I.e. basically parallel from the lead pipe, then increasing in diameter on the final straight before flaring into the bell. The bugles increased in diameter over the final half of their length and had no flare into a bell; they were just conical to the rim.


----------

